# Leather vs waxed canvas shop apron



## Theskiguy (Jul 6, 2013)

Im looking at buying my first shop apron. I noticed they are primarily made of either leather or waxed canvas. Is there an advantage to either type? Any first hand experience would be appreciated.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Never checked into shop aprons that closely. Leather, I would use for welding. Waxed, not ran across any, so can't figure what advantage waxed would have. Don't see why a plain denim shop apron wouldn't do, after all, all you want one for would be to keep sawdust off your clothes.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

I have a light canvas/denim and a cheap suede... I like the cloth better...breathes, hangs better, cleans easier, dust comes right off with a shake in the driveway...


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Canvas for most everything is fine, if you aren't expecting getting showered in sparks. 

Leather does may have more cut resistance, but it weighs a lot more. If just for general protection and to keep cleaner, I would take Canvas hands down.

I use a 'fire cloth' shop coat from Duluth Trading, it may been waxed canvas when it started, but after many washings it's just canvas now.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> I have a light canvas/denim and a cheap suede... I like the cloth better...breathes, hangs better, cleans easier, dust comes right off with a shake in the driveway...


aren't you suppose to do that in the house...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Canvas for me. Weighs less, less sweaty. If I were a turner, it'd be leather for better protection. I prefer a very wide top piece to cover more of my clothing, and I'd like it to come up at least to my collar bone.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I use leather for welding but like Dan said it’s heavy and it also doesn’t flex much. I always feel a bit like I’m working against it.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> aren't you suppose to do that in the house...



Oh, yeah...I forgot...the kitchen, right...?


----------



## Terry Q (Mar 2, 2017)

I recently experimented with making some waxed canvas shop aprons. What I discovered is that a waxed canvas apron would be great to wear when working with metal, or working with liquids, or maybe using just hand tools, but not so good with power tools. At least the waxed canvas I bought. The wood chips stick to the waxed canvas and it takes just a few minutes in the workshop for the apron to get covered with sawdust. It was disappointing.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

I think personal taste will come into play. I have both and the leather is certainly stiffer/heavier but it also repels everything well. It will far outlast the cloth ones. I seldom wear the cloth ones. I have several and just didn't like them as much.


----------



## Sominus (Oct 4, 2012)

I use a waxed canvas apron when I'm trying to keep crap off my clothes, or if I'm working with grinding metal, etc. Cheap, light...

Leather is a better feel, but is heavier.

My wife wears a french maid's outfit, but that's different...

-M


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I like cotton or canvas for woodworking but like leather when welding or working with metals.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

I have both cotton and leather. My leather one is from Highland Hardware (split cowhide) the pockets have covers over them - so they never fill with debris.
Whenever I'm teaching my shop guys how to do things - I wear my leather one - it holds several small tools nicely and securely.

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## Theskiguy (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks all for the feedback. I think i will probably go with the waxed canvas.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Basic, heavy cotton apron for me, as I do not weld.....


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

I also have a heavy cotton apron but forget to wear it most times.Haven't been doing much lately since "clean up day" anyway but a few tools need attention/servicing so I'll be making sawdust soon as they are fixed . James.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I like a Duck Canvas, Cross Backed, Padded Shoulder, Long Fronted w/flaps over the pockets...


----------



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

Sounds like you are picking the waxed canvas. I use several denim aprons in the shop. They are primarily to keep glue and stain off my clothes. I have a turning smock that is a heavy material but it is hot in the summer but it keeps the shavings off me. I do not have a leather apron but if you are a carver the leather protects you better if you slip. Also leather works well for welders but I do not weld so I have no use for leather aprons. I also have a few cloth tie on aprons that are basically pockets that I use when nailing or screwing and need a good supply of screws/nails handy. So the real answer for which type is all the above.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Theskiguy said:


> Thanks all for the feedback. I think i will probably go with the waxed canvas.


Your choice, but why go with waxed, over unwaxed?


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

*Consequences?*



Stick486 said:


> aren't you suppose to do that in the house...


Only if you have a death wish.
I wear a smock when turning and have a cheap denim apron if I wear sometimes when woodworking. 
Stick, my apron doesn't have lace around the edges!


----------



## CAD-Man (Apr 28, 2013)

I have both, Leather for wood turning, Waxed canvas for everything else.

CAD-Man


----------



## David Bradford (Sep 12, 2019)

I have a canvas welders apron that my wife wishes I would wear more often than I do but I have just never been able to get in the habit of wearing one.


----------



## bfblack (May 2, 2012)

For my wood shop activities, the pockets are more important than the specific fabric. I just checked my apron and found the following items: 4" square, 12' tape measure, eraser, chalk, flash light, extra pencil, and magic marker. Each person is different so your apron is very personalized.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

I bought the nylon fabric apron made by Husky and I tried several times to wear it but I hated it, it was so stiff and not flexible at all, so I bought a Lee Valley canvas one and I love it. It is the perfect size, the pockets are great and in my opinion a key factor; it's comfortable. When something is uncomfortable we usually don't use it. I gave the Husky one to a student .


----------

